# Few Photos from Yesterday



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

China was a muddy mess....We were out tending the goats hooves while China ran up and down one length of her dog pen, turned thick mud into slop mud...And ran in it for about an hour before we could get back in to give her a bath. The results? 


Also, we started the dogs on RAW. China is having difficulty realizing that's her food. So I don't have any pictures of her yet. But Duckie! He dived right in and then some. I mean, my floor got licked clean then he laid down and pawed his face, licking his paws after to make sure he got every little juicy piece. I am proud of him! I can't wait to see what China looks like eating that RAW food!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love how his fuzzy face looks while he eats! 

And China! I didn't know that much mud could be on a dog all at once!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Neither did I!!! She was galloping through it and it was ALLLL Over her. We had to put her in two towels just to get her from the door to the bathroom!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

a happy muddy dog! look at that water


----------

